# Potassium Normalized High Blood Pressure



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2013)

Article/thread about how potassium can help normalize high blood pressure...http://www.natmedtalk.com/f71/4813-potassium-normalizes-high-blood-pressure.html


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2013)

Potassium sure helps with leg cramps too.  
Outdoor activity in high heat brings on leg aches for me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm sure it does!  I'm sold on Magnesium Citrate daily to relax muscles, and avoid cramping.  Also, topical application of Magnesium Oil to leg cramps like charleyhorses, for almost instant relief.  I even take some of that when we go on our camping trips, in case one of us gets a bad cramp. :inv:


----------



## Rainee (Jul 14, 2013)

Along with your meds you take here is a little advice I got from an  email  today and it makes sense as well.. I`m going to make sure 
I follow it  as well might try the supplements you speak about in your post thanks for the advice ..
How many folks do you know who say they don`t want to drink anything before going to bed?because they have to get up during the night !
Heart attack and water .. well I knew this but the rest here is interesting.. 
I asked my doctor why do we need to get up so much at night time when we drink before going to bed.. and the answer the doc gave me 
was gravity holds water in the lower part of your body when you are upright (legs swell) . when you lie down and the lower body(legs and etc)
seek kevel with the kidneys, it is then that the kidney remove the water because it is easier .. this then ties in with the last statement.. 
I knew you need your minimum water to help flush the toxins out of your body, but this was news to me.. correct time to drink water.
Very important from a Cardiac Specialist.. Drinking water at a certain time maximises its effectiveness on the body.. 2 glasses of water after 
waking up helps activate internal organs.. 1 glass of water 30 min before a meal -helps digestion.. 1 glass before taking a bath helps lower blood 
pressure.. and 1 glass of water before going to bed .. avoids stroke or heart attack..also I can add to this too is my doc told me that water at 
bedtime will also help prevent night time leg cramps , your muscles are seeking hydration when they cramp? and wake you up.. 
well its worth a try .. I `ll give anything a try to help feel better.. thanks for reading this and hope it does work! that I have to find out myself..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks Rainee, good advice!  I knew about the water before meals for digestion, and the water in the morning for organs, lemon juice added to it makes it that much better. :lemo:


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2013)

Rainee said:


> Along with your meds you take here is a little advice I got from an  email  today and it makes sense as well.. I`m going to make sure
> I follow it  as well might try the supplements you speak about in your post thanks for the advice ..
> How many folks do you know who say they don`t want to drink anything before going to bed?because they have to get up during the night !
> Heart attack and water .. well I knew this but the rest here is interesting..
> ...


Thanks Rainee.   Enjoyed your informative post, especially about the bedtime water.  Suffered thru a bout of leg cramps last week and couldn't shake it off for a couple days. ??  ...more water at bedtime!  It's worth a try and sounds like it makes sense.


----------



## MercyL (Jul 29, 2013)

Rainee said:


> Along with your meds you take here is a little advice I got from an  email  today and it makes sense as well.. I`m going to make sure
> I follow it  as well might try the supplements you speak about in your post thanks for the advice ..
> How many folks do you know who say they don`t want to drink anything before going to bed?because they have to get up during the night !
> Heart attack and water .. well I knew this but the rest here is interesting..
> ...



I am not sure why a doctor would say this because, if you think about it, some of what he said makes no sense.

As far as I know, kidney function is not gravity dependent. If it was, transplanted kidneys would produce no urine until the patient recovered enough to sit upright or walk around their hospital room. A transplanted kidney starts producing urine as soon as it is "hooked up", before the surgeon closes and the patient is moved to the post operative recovery setting. People get up to urinate at night because their bladder is full, which is the same reason they urinate during their waking hours.

Upon waking, a series of hormones and enzymes enter the blood stream, boosting metabolism. This happens without having to drink water.
Drinking a glass of water before a meal helps you feel full with less food as the water takes up space in the stomach, leaving less space for food.


----------



## Rainee (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks Mercyl. that makes sense what you say as well.. only reason is I suffer from puffy feet.. doc tells me to raise them up and drink more water .. well not loads but the right amount for a day ..but looking into the post I made.. I said in the beginning it came by an email so guess my friend sent it ... I didn`t even query her to see whether it was true or not , I just assumed it was because she has a serious heart problem and now she feels so much better after following all this.. but any way water is essential to life and very important to our well being.. my friend used to just drink 1 glass of water a day and now she drinks 4 which she says makes her feel so good....thanks all for replies .


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 30, 2013)

Rainee, everything you said seems to make perfect sense to me. You said that the kidneys work best when lying down, so that would also make them start working after an operation, rather than when the patient could stand up, as Mercy was interpreting your meaning .

I dont seem to have much trouble with leg cramps at nite anymore, but I think that when I was having them, it would very likely have been due to dehydration, since it often happened after I had been outside working, and probably dehydrating myself from not enough water.

My legs and feet swell up during the day also, so I have to take time to lie down and put my feet up after I have been standing or walking for a while. 

I have found that raw pineapple , which is a natural anti-inflammatory, as well as a diuretic, helps with the pain and swelling when I have been on my legs and feet too long.


----------

